# Knitters who quilt?



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

Are any of you knitters also quilters? I live in Paducah, home of the American Quilters Society. This week is the big quilt show here. Are any knitters coming here?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I quilt... And would LOVE to come to Paducah.... I haven't even made Houston, and I live in Texas. Also would like to go to Sister's Bay in Oregon.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm a quilter too. I've never been to Paducah, but would love to one day - not this year though.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

I quilt and wish I could go. I have an Aunt who lives in Texas and goes to that on a lot.


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

You should come. It's a great week. The town doubles in size during quilt week. We all know to stay home to eat and let quilters be taken care of. It's wonderful. The vendors are my favorite part. I can buy things then that I can't buy in town during the rest of the year.


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes I quilt, would love to come sometime. Time is my problem/enemy these days.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

I made several quilts in younger days. I haven't since we moved to smaller houses and I worked full time. I haven't been to a good quilt show, and doubt that I will get to see the beautiful creations at one. I should put it on a bucket list.


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

I do some quilting too. Enjoy the show for all of us who can not be there this year.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

I knit and I quilt. I've only finished one, but I have more quilts in the works. I'm not coming to Paducah, but I am planning to take in the Amish Quilts at their auction this year.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

I quilt, and have been to Paducah 3 times and Houston once. Have to say, I love Paducah! The whole town rolls out a "quilted carpet" for the attendees. Houston was a disappointment for me. Although they had great bus service, there was nothing outside the convention center that had anything to do with quilting. Unlike Paducah, every store front was quilt themed. Many merchants went out of their way to draw you in with their quilt themed sales, and so many venues outside of the convention center to see and explore. All in a small town atmosphere. LOVED IT!! (And if you go, be sure to go to Patty's at the Landing, down at Land Between the Lakes. Great home cooking. And check out all the local small town quilt shows, loads of fun)


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> I knit and I quilt. I've only finished one, but I have more quilts in the works. I'm not coming to Paducah, but I am planning to take in the Amish Quilts at their auction this year.


You are so close to the auction! We go every year, there are some beautiful quilts sold!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have been known to quilt. I was actually married the first time in Paducah in 1973. Nice area. Living in Washington it is too far to go at this time. Please enjoy for me!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

I love to quilt, but not on the level as what you'll see down there. 
Sadly, I won't be making the quilt show. Maybe when the kids are grown! Have fun, and share pictures if you can


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Most of my quilting friends have been to Sisters, Houston and Paducah, not me. Maybe now when I do not work so much I can pick one, We have a huge , wonderful Quilt Show here last weekend of Sept. if you would like to come! If I do not quit knitting I will not have my quilt hand quilted in time!


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

ltcmomky said:


> Are any of you knitters also quilters? I live in Paducah, home of the American Quilters Society. This week is the big quilt show here. Are any knitters coming here?


I don't quilt but was in Paducah last weekend to see my son and his family. He is working on a dam project there with the Corps of Engineers. We walked around your downtown area. The painted sea walls are gorgeous!


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

I also quilt. I have always wanted to visit the quilt museum in Paducah, but haven't been able to get away. Someday... I will put that as #1 on my "bucket list".


----------



## happygirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I do quilt, but am a beginner...have not been to a quilt show; but it sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm a big quilter and would love to go to Paducah during the show. It's on my bucket list.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I love hand piecing and hand quilting. I have never been to Paducah, but would love to get there some year.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I quilt and teach quilting at our community technical school for the adult continuing education department. I was there two years ago and plan on making the show in Chattanooga TN in September.


----------



## jarrad (Oct 21, 2013)

I quilt as well as knitting and crochet. I have just ordered fabric from 

Hancocks of Paducah. Post to Australia for $8 per 4 yards. A very reasonable price.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

I quilt but too far for me to go sounds like a fun place to go


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

ltcmomky said:


> You should come. It's a great week. The town doubles in size during quilt week. We all know to stay home to eat and let quilters be taken care of. It's wonderful. The vendors are my favorite part. I can buy things then that I can't buy in town during the rest of the year.


I quilt & would love to come to your show but the distance is a little prohibitive. I hope you will take & post pictures when you go.
I belong to the local quilt club & we are having a quilt show in June in conjunction with the 100th anniversary of our town.


----------



## Quiltjamb (Apr 21, 2014)

Absolutely, I am heading to Paducah for my 29th year in a row! I would have attended the first year, but I didn't know the AQS existed. It is about a 5 hr drive from north central KY


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I quilt... And would LOVE to come to Paducah.... I haven't even made Houston, and I live in Texas. Also would like to go to Sister's Bay in Oregon.


It just called Sisters... it is a little town at the base of the 3 Sisters Mountains.... just about 20 miles west of Bend Oregon... It is AMAZING Every shop has quilts hanging off the buildings and the parks and city center is draped in quilts.. I love it! I use to live in that area and my husband played in a few bands in the area and we were lucky enough to go to Sisters often 

oh and to answer the question.. yes I do knit and quilt  I too would love to go to Paducah!!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I auilt and go to quilt shows, but this is a bit too far! Too bad!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I do some quilting when I'm with my sister in the summer. All 4 of us sisters will be in Sisters,OR this summer. One sister lives in OR, 2 in MNand me in GA. One sister has been to Paducah several times. Not me
Enjoy. 
Robin


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes I quilt and I have been to Paducah many times. I even got to go for quilt week once but was only there for 1 day. I love the quilt store it is so big and even bought material to make this quilt.
The quilt museum is awesome.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

went several years ago with my sister. we had a wonderful time


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

Love Paducah! Have only been to the show twice but it was memorable. You will have to tell us all about this year's show.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

I would love to visit Paducah, but it's just too far. Have been to Sisters In Oregon. That was a fun trip and added to my fabric stash.


----------



## Ggranof3 (Feb 22, 2013)

I too love to knit and quilt, have been to Paducah twice. Wish that I could make it back this year but it is not possible but already have plans for next year.


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

I am a quilter. I went to Paducah several years ago. I loved the quilt museum & would love to go back.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Yes I was a quilter long before I became a knitter. have quilted for years and years and when I had my beauty shop half of it was a quilt shop. I think I managed to get burndt out. I still quilt but not nearly as much as I used to do. now I spend more time with the knitting.


ltcmomky said:


> Are any of you knitters also quilters? I live in Paducah, home of the American Quilters Society. This week is the big quilt show here. Are any knitters coming here?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> It just called Sisters... it is a little town at the base of the 3 Sisters Mountains.... just about 20 miles west of Bend Oregon... It is AMAZING Every shop has quilts hanging off the buildings and the parks and city center is draped in quilts.. I love it! I use to live in that area and my husband played in a few bands in the area and we were lucky enough to go to Sisters often
> 
> oh and to answer the question.. yes I do knit and quilt  I too would love to go to Paducah!!


We traveled through there a few years ago by Harley when the show was on, saw the lovely quilts hanging along the street. Of course, I was traveling with all guys so no stopping :roll:


----------



## mulie (Apr 8, 2013)

I knit, quilt, and spin. Only shortage is time!!!


----------



## KatieRose (Mar 26, 2013)

I am a quilter who knits. We have a quilt show coming to Hershey in July; just had one in Lancaster in April.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

I quilt some along with knitting and crocheting. Too many hobbies I'm beginning to think, but which one do you quit???
Haven't been to a big quilt show, just some state fair displays, but would love to see it. What are the dates? Will google and see. It could be possible......maybe.


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm also a quilter. Wish I could go this year. Have fun!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm amazed at how many knitters quilt as well. I have a couple of quilts in the works, one almost finished, and one about 1/3 pieced. I have trouble getting anything finished between quilting, knitting, crochet, cross stitch, painting and, of course, all the time I spend on KP!


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

I am also a quilter. I have been to Paducah for the quilt show twice. Always had a great time. So much to see and buy)


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

So sorry I can't make it to the show! I knit, quilt, crochet, tat, and do a bit of counted cross stitch -- whatever I'm in the mood for!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Yes I quilt too, among too many other hobbies.


----------



## wadeallie (Feb 1, 2011)

I quilt also! I was very involved in local quilt guilds even our "state" guild, but with a new position at work requiring lots of time, I stepped back from the quilting. I knit more now as I can grab-and-go with a project. 
We have a big quilt show, Vermont Quilt Festival, coming in June and I hope to restart the artistic energy.


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

I quilt and my dream trip is to some day go to Paducah to the quilt show. Maybe next year.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

I love quilting, knitting, crocheting you name it


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes I quilt as well I love creating anything! Just need twice as much time!!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

i quilt, not now, do to sickness,my hand is not back to normal,but i also knit and crochet.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh, yes, I do most forms of needlework/sewing.  I've been to Houston many times but as someone wrote, it is a problem to get from convention to anything else, even with the bus service. I've been to Paducah twice with quilt guild trip, really enjoyed the town and easy transport, not so big as Houston. Paducah had a seafood place that we visited, tour guide didn't like that but rest of us did, tired of eating at her ordinary places. My favorite was I think Des Moines, Iowa. Again, guild trip. Our hotel had a covered walkway to the convention, made a nice morning walk and home trip. They also had a mini-bus at the hotel you could book for short trips and I arranged for a visit to their food street fair one evening for 18 of us. We also used it for evening meals at fun places.


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm also a quilter. Paducah has been on my " someday" list for a long time. I have been dealing with back pain/ surgery---now hip pain and back pain--- all with standing and walking----for the past 2 years, SO, I have NOT quilted anything during that time. Thank goodness for knitting, and KP, as I am really good at sitting! Enjoy the show, I'm envious!


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

I am a quilter, design my own wall and lap quilts. And I am a knitter. I am from KY, never went to Paducah when I lived there. I did go to the show several years ago, stayed with a lovely family, and had a great time. Brought a friend along and we toured the state for two weeks.
I have also been to the show in Sisters, OR, it was 90 degrees that day! And the show was wonderful. I have MANY pix I took there. 
I never went to the show in Houston even though we visited our daughter there many times. She lived just south of Houston in League City but we were always there later, over the holidays. And the only time I almost had a chance to go, I was staying with the grandkids for a few weeks, in Sept. Hurricane Rita came along, we left for Harlingen and after all that, I flew back to WA, didn't want to stay in TX any longer!
But would still love to go to the show there. We have some great quilt shows in WA, so I can try and get my fill that way.
Dot


----------



## Jo Lee (Jan 2, 2013)

I am a professional longarm quilter and have won some local ribbons, but never had anything at Paducah. When we lived in VA, the guild went together on a bus but I couldn't get away from my job. We went to Houston from AZ and I was in awe there, so I know Paducah would be wonderful!


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

I'm a learner quilter lol....but I'm in the uk so a bit far for me x


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

I was a quilter long before I started knitting. And I did cross-stitch and crochet before that. I added knitting to my hobby list about 10 years ago - but really got hooked around a year ago, after discovering this site. Lots of my friends also knit - in fact my small quilt group spends more time knitting at our meetings than doing quilt projects. It's just easier to carry along. I'd love to go to Paducah sometime. I've been to several large shows in California over the years. Our local show is at the end of September.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I quilt to. Wish I could come. Sorry I have to missit.


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

i quilt and would love to go to the show and also to Hancock of paducah


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

I quilt and crochet, but I don't knit..LOL I would love to go to Paducah and meet Eleanor Burns!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Where and when exactly is the Vermont show? My Dad lives in CT and I visit him often. This could be a possible trip for me if I can work out the timing.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow...there are so many of us who also love to quilt. 
I've been to Paducah a few times, but not during the quilt show. 
The Museum is one of my favorite places to visit...the quilts are breathtaking. Of course Hancocks of Paducah is always on my list of stops to make while in town. 
We have also visited the Sisters quilt show...I was honored to have one of my first quilts hang in the show in the early 2000. The town is pristine and the one day quilt show is amazing. The entire community takes part in the effort and thousands of people from all over the country come for the show. 
Early the next morning the streets are once again pristine and you would never know such a huge event with so many in attendance had taken place. It's wonderful!
Houston is just a few hours away from our home and I've had the pleasure of attending the Quilt Festival several times. Three years ago one of my small art quilts was juried into the show...it was an honor to have my quilt hang among such amazing work. I was humbled to say the least. 
Some of the most impressive quilts in Houston come from Japan. Their appliqué work is like none other and the smaller and more intricate the design the better. I can stand and study their quilts for what seems like hours. 
After reading about how many of you love the Paducah show, I'm going to put it on my list.


----------



## wadeallie (Feb 1, 2011)

The Vermont Quilt Festival (VQF) is June 27 thru June 29, this year. It is at the Champlain Valley Expo off exit 12, Interstate 89N. The expo is air conditioned and there are tons of vendors as well as quilts!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Hope someone is able to post pictures .
Sounds wonderful.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Hope someone is able to post pictures .
Sounds wonderful.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I enjoy quilting small projects. AND I have a big batik

quilt still in the piecing stage.

The kit specified not to pre-wash the batik (unless there

was a very good reason why it needed it).

I did launder some scraps and they faded. Should this

beautiful project always be dry-cleaned?


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

carolyn tolo said:


> I enjoy quilting small projects. AND I have a big batik
> 
> quilt still in the piecing stage.
> 
> ...


I use batiks almost exclusively and never have had them fade. I do not wash in hot water, but in cool. Sometimes I have washed before if it is in an item that will be washed now and then, but for a wall quilt, probably not. Sorry the fading happened to you, you must have gotten a bad lot.
Dot


----------



## snowiesmom (Apr 4, 2014)

I so wish that I could.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I quilt just about every day. I would LOVE to go to Paducah. Thought I might get to go this year but I got discouraged when people on the Quilting Board said you have to book a hotel room about a year in advance! Shoot, didn't think of that. So maybe I can plan for next year.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I quilt just about every day. I would LOVE to go to Paducah. Thought I might get to go this year but I got discouraged when people on the Quilting Board said you have to book a hotel room about a year in advance! Shoot, didn't think of that. So maybe I can plan for next year.


Paducah people---open your hearts and homes. Make a

little money and a good quilting friend. Quilters are all

good people.


----------

